# Domanda su OpenOffice

## kappa1981

Ciao a tutti,

volevo installare openoffice e dando emerege -p openoffice, mi sono accorto che il simpatico portage vorrebbe insyallare un bel po' di pacchetti di gnome... ma uso kde e non ho molta voglia di installarmi tutti 'sti pacchetti.

Ho qualche possibilità di evitare di installarli?

ecco i pacchetti (gnome) che vuole installare:

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/orbit-2.14.13  USE="-debug -doc"

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-common-2.20.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gail-1.22.3  USE="-debug -doc"

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.18.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gconf-2.22.0  USE="ldap -debug -doc"

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.24.0  USE="-debug -doc"

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.20.1.1  USE="X -debug -doc"

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.22.3  USE="hal pam -debug -doc -test"

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.10  USE="bzip2 python -debug -doc -gnome"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.22.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.22.0  USE="acl fam hal ipv6 ssl -avahi -debug -doc -gnutls -kerberos -samba"

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.22.0  USE="esd -debug -doc"

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.22.0  USE="X -debug -doc"

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.22.1  USE="jpeg -debug -doc"

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.6  USE="-debug -gnome"

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.22.3-r1  USE="ipv6 ldap ssl -debug -doc -gnome-keyring -kerberos -krb4"

che posso fare?

----------

## k01

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-3.0.0  USE="cups dbus gtk java kde opengl pam -binfilter -debug -eds -gnome -gstreamer -ldap -mono -nsplugin -odk -templates"

 

L'hai mai notato?

----------

## djinnZ

gnome se lo tirano dietro le use gnome eds gstreamer e mono in  varia misura. A naso mi pare che sia eds il colpevole o la sua combinazione con mono esd e gstreamer visto che non vedo evolution. Disabilitale almeno per OOo (tra l'altro sono supporti problematici).

Se hai tempo puoi provare questo ebuild che consente di interrompere la compilazione e riprenderla (i cocci sono tuoi, attenzione alla use hardened) richiede FEATURES="keeptem keepwork resumebuild" ovviamente.

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   [ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-3.0.0  USE="cups dbus gtk java kde opengl pam -binfilter -debug -eds -gnome -gstreamer -ldap -mono -nsplugin -odk -templates" 
> 
> L'hai mai notato?

 

 *kappa1981 wrote:*   

> [ebuild N ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.22.0 USE="esd -debug -doc"
> 
> [ebuild N ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.22.0 USE="X -debug -doc"
> 
> [ebuild N ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.22.1 USE="jpeg -debug -doc"
> ...

   :Shocked:  Tipico notare la pagliuzza negli occhi altrui e non notare la trave nel proprio...  :Twisted Evil: , inizia a prenotare la visita dall'oculista  :Wink:   :Laughing:   Ma lo fate apposta per farvi prendere in giro?  :Razz: 

----------

## k01

 *Quote:*   

>  inizia a prenotare la visita dall'oculista

 

infatti mi manca 2.50 dall'occhio sinistro e 2.00 dall'occhio destro! ahahah  :Laughing: 

hai ragione comunque, sinceramente non le ho proprio guardate le sue use flags, mi sono buttato sulla causa che mi sembrava più probabile, senza pensarci troppo, scusate   :Embarassed: 

----------

## djinnZ

hai la metà dei miei problemi e già sei a questo punto... non servono le scuse ma non ho saputo resistere alla tentazione di sfotterti un poco.

----------

## kappa1981

Ma le use eds o gstreamer da dove arrivano??

per quanto riguarda le use -gnome, non vuol dire che nn deve oinstallare gnome e tutto ciò che è collegato?

idem per -gstreamer?

nel make.conf ho queste flag :

USE="${USE} mmx sse 3dnow dri xorg kde alsa mozilla -gnome radeon"

devo passargli delle flag aggiuntive/diverse prima di lanciare la compilazione?

----------

## riverdragon

echo app-office/openoffice -gtk -eds -gnome -gstreamer -mono >> /etc/portage/package.use

E comunque, visto che nessuno l'ha ancora fatto, suggerisco di valutare la possibilità di usare il pacchetto precompilato.

----------

## djinnZ

gnome esd e gtk (OOo non va compilato senza gtk, leggere bene l'ebuild) vengono dal profilo se hai il desktop, eds non so (l'ultima volta che dato uno sgrardo al rpfilo desktop era ancora sperimentale).

-gnome o -kde volgiono dire quanto meno componenti di gnome o kde installati, di fatto, ed asd o arts possono anche essere usati senza i loro ambienti desktop (ci vuole coraggio a volerli ma degustibus non suptazzellam).

emerge --info ti consente di vedere quali use sono attive ed emerge -pv openoffice ti dice con quali use stai per installarlo. Documentati meglio (dbus te la sconsiglio se non fai uso di questa feature, potrebbe costringerti a ricompilare troppo spesso, ad esempio).

Nella versione binaria mancano alcune cose, potrebbero interessare. (sappi che su un athlon a 2,2 GHz ci vogliono una ventina di ore per compilarlo)

----------

## bandreabis

Ho provato a compilarlo con un Turion 64bit 1.8GHz e la notte non è bastata (6 ore diciamo).

Ora è lì che starà ancora compilando.

Si accettano scommesse: stasera quando arrivo a casa alle 6, lo troverò ancora lì che lavora? E che temperatura avrà raggiunto il processore?   :Shocked: 

----------

## dynamite

Beh a dire il vero OOO-3 comporta circa 1 oretta in più di di OOO-2.x di compilazione dalle mie parti... su un T7300 core 2 duo 2Ghz amd64 openoffice impiega 3 ore e qualcosa (non oso immaginare su hardened  :Shocked:  )

----------

## devilheart

su un athlon64 3200+ e 1GiB di ram ci metteva 9 ore a compilare OO2.4

comunque prova a dare un occhio ad openoffice-bin che finalmente è anche a 64bit

----------

## k01

io ci metto circa 3 ore con athlon 64 X2 6000+ a 3GHz e 4 GB di ram, un giorno e mezzo circa su ppc G4 da 1.3 GHz e 512 MB di ram XD

----------

## djinnZ

C'è un thread apposito in chat (forum internazionale) comunque a meno che non usi la compilazione parallela ed in ram è difficile scendere sotto le 5 ore. Il vero problema è che stiamo parlando di 5 GB di build... provate se l'ebuild che vi ho indicato (hardened va mascherata o editate l'ebuild e la togliete da iuse almeno, lo ripeto) aiuta, così si inizia a rompere le tasche ai devel per farle implementare per gli altri mattoni (mozilla, wxgtk & C) e posso ripulire il mio overlay.

----------

## kappa1981

sono tornato ora a casa ed ho letto i vostri commenti.. grazie mille.. da quello che ho capito sul mio (xp 2600 ) dovrei compilare per un bel po' di ore (8-9... quasi il tempo di un emerge -e world...).. mi sa che uso i binari.. al max se cedo che è troppo lento provo a cam,pilare e vedo un po come configurare 'ste benedette USE!

grazie a tutti!

----------

## bandreabis

E devi avere taaaanto spazio in /var, io sono tornato è la compilazione si è interrotta (in attesa a dire il vero) perchè ho finito 6 GB di spazio (per essere esatti, in realtà erano 5,4GB).

In questo caso posso liberare spazio in qualche modo? Magari altre cartelle in /var/tmp/portage?

Ma poi perchè sono così masochista?

----------

## djinnZ

perchè se vuoi il supporto al mono, l'integrazione con eds, i template aggiuntivi, il kit di test, usare le libboost del sistema e non quelle statiche in bundle etc. devi usare quello compilato.

Bada che il problema dello spazio è anche un problema di inode, ci sono una marea di file in /var/tmp.

Prova il mio ebuild (con custom-cflags, vuol dire compilare -O2), tra compilato e binario la differenza c'è anche in termini di prestazioni.

L'ultima volta ci ho messo una settimana a compilarlo, massimo un paio d'ore al giorno ovviamente.

Se disabiliti gtk attenzione che ti perdi il quickstarter e la dipendenza da cairo (ed i problemi di scrolling dei documenti su ati si intensificano).

----------

## bandreabis

Ci riprovo dopo aver cancellato /var/tmp/portage (500MB e non so quanti inode).

Dopo l'emerge delle dipendenze provo a cancellare i relativi tmp, speriamo.

Ho anche disabilitato la cronologia di konsole, non si sa mai, prima era "illimitata".   :Confused: 

Ultima domanda: cosa comporta precisamente la USE java? Oltre a emergere jdk.

----------

## djinnZ

Uff... pensate ad aiutare me piuttosto che sono ancora a sbattermi dietro al server che fa i capricci  :Twisted Evil:   *una semplice ricerca su google wrote:*   

> Java is required for complete OpenOffice.org functionality. Java is mainly required to use the new embedded Java technology based HSQLDB database engine, or to make use of accessibility and assistive technologies. If you do not require database tables or accessibility integration or some wizards, then you do not need to download and install Java. Base (the database component) for example completely relies on Java technologies to run, but other programs (like Writer, Calc, and Impress) only need Java for special functionality (see below).

 In pratica ti perdi il mailmerge, l'accesso a database remoti, parte dell'sdk ed alcuni componenti aggiuntivi (mi pare che c'entri anche l'import da M$, e gli altri plug, come il dizionario per la traduzione, non sono free) non funzionano. Non vale la pena di rinunciarvi per me.

 *emerge -pv openoffice wrote:*   

> [ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-3.0.0  USE="binfilter cups custom-cflags gtk java kde ldap nsplugin odk opengl pam templates -dbus -debug -eds -gnome -gstreamer -hardened -mono" LINGUAS="en it -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -dz -el -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo -es -et -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh -sk -sl -sr -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB [1]
> 
> Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
> 
> Portage tree and overlays:
> ...

 forse utile, necessario, inutile o problematico, da evitare IMHO, aggiunte

Che altro vuoi sapere?

----------

## bandreabis

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Che altro vuoi sapere?

 

Se hai bevuto solforico a cena?  :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, grazie della spiegazione.

Per ora ho fatto senza java anche perchè voleva emergere jdk slotted. Non avevo letto il tuo post e ho attivo dbus, speriamo bene.

La compilazione stanotte è andata ok dopo aver pulito /var/tmp/portage.

Stamattina ho aperto un documento odt ed è stato velocissimo.

Poi stasera ti dico.

Ti dico anche se ho altre domande.   :Razz: 

----------

## IlGab

Ma fantastico, questo 3d è una figata, senza non avrei mai notato che la flag è EDS !!!!!   :Very Happy: 

Ora posso liberarmi dell'evolution data server... e prenotare una visita oculistica   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Elbryan

Non capisco quali effettivi vantaggi porti a compilare questo mattone.

E' realmente più prestante dopo?

----------

## bandreabis

Quello che mi chiedo ogni volta che un update sminchia qualche sua libreria e revdep-rebuild lo ricompila.

----------

## table

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> Non capisco quali effettivi vantaggi porti a compilare questo mattone.
> 
> E' realmente più prestante dopo?

 

+1 Sono passato al bin   :Laughing: 

----------

## Apetrini

Benefici? Bo...

Mai compilato openoffice, sempre usato il binario.

----------

## bandreabis

Altra domanda su Openoffice.

Ho visto che se voglio aggiornare a openoffice-3.1.1 devo aggiornare kdelibs e altre librerie alla versione 4.2, mentre io uso ancora kde3 (e certo non passerò a kde4 per tanto tempo).

Se disattivo la use "kde", allora non mi chiede nessuna dipendenza.

Per openoffice, cosa comporta togliere la use kde se uno usa KDE?

----------

## Apetrini

La use "kde" è per abilitare l'integrazione con kde4, non so a che punto sia, ma almeno lo stile, le icone e i menu dovrebbero essere integrati.

----------

## djinnZ

 *dall'ebuild wrote:*   

> ./configure --with-distro="Gentoo" \
> 
> 		--with-arch="${ARCH}" \
> 
> 		--with-srcdir="${DISTDIR}" \
> ...

 Mi pare abbastanza chiaro che -kde disabilita kde del tutto e -kde4 solo il supporto a kde4.

@Elbryan: nella mia esperienza non è granchè più prestante (solo in avvio vedi qualcosa) ma non ha mai avuto un crash (mentre con il binario ne ho subiti a iosa) ed attivare il supporto a mono od all'sdk è una rogna. Però io ho la pretesa di usarlo con la hardened toolchain che pone molti problemi in relazione ai "binari" di qualsiasi genere ed è quasi una scelta obbligata.

Ovviamente ogni aggiornamento ad alcune librerie già rognose di loro come boost ti obbliga a ricompilare. In media ogni due o tre mesi bestemmie, ora non so perchè come sapete sono in attesa di "incamminarmi verso la luce bellissima" causa governo/PA/ordine/clienti/etc. ladri ed imbecilli

----------

## bandreabis

In pratica cosa comporta aver "disabilitato kde3"?

----------

